# Humic acid



## SHOT (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey guys, i'm going organic 100% in my new grow ( i've grown MJ 2 times but not organically) and my seeds are on their way. I bought 250ml of humic acid to decrease the ph of the water but i just found on google that it gives extra benefits for the plants. Who used that solution before?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2017)

I have always used it outdoors. I haven't used it inside but I should. don't over do it though, you don't need much.


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2017)

Humic and fulvic acid. I'm not sure if you understand the ion exchange that happens in soil and humic acids role, but it can change the soil chemistry and aid in the microorganisms that convert organic nutrients into a chelated form that the plants can readily absorb.


----------



## SHOT (Jan 5, 2017)

Rosebud i want to use a bit of that just to make my ph 6.2-6.5 that will affect my plants?
Umbra yea i saw that on google, now i have an idea wjat is the role.
Can i use it while cloning to adjust the ph or its not recommended?


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't use it with cloning. I ph rockwool cubes to 6 and use Dip N Gro. 100% success rate for last few years.


----------



## SHOT (Jan 6, 2017)

Ohh okay thanks guys for the infos!


----------

